# Помогите определить название баяна



## zhandos7 (7 Мар 2016)

Помогите определить какого поколения и стоимость , шильник стертый


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2016)

А зачем нам это нужно? )) ни здрасьте,ни пожалуйста, определите ему стоимость и все тут...Предлагаю админам, вообще запретить подобные объявления на форуме,пускай поднимают свою ж..., едут в музыкальные магазины,там им "оценят"! Извиняюсь,за тон,но ей богу достало уже эта оценка Дровищь на форуме.


----------



## tobol (7 Мар 2016)

zet10 (07.03.2016, 19:50) писал:


> едут в музыкальные магазины,там им "оценят"! Извиняюсь,за тон,но ей богу достало уже эта оценка Дровищь на форуме.


Поддерживаю!


----------



## vev (7 Мар 2016)

*zet10*,

Злой ты, Юра 

Хотя, в твоих словах есть здравый смысл. Дров здесь столько за последнее время "оценивали"...


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Мар 2016)

По пропорциям, общей компоновке и ещё ряду признаков это баян Алатырской лыжной фабрики. Примерно 1951 год.

Про цену уже сказали. Соглашусь.
http://enc.cap.ru/?t=publ&amp;lnk=355


----------



## vev (7 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (07.03.2016, 22:40) писал:


> это баян Алатырской лыжной фабрики


А палки и мазь в комплекте идут?


----------



## zet10 (8 Мар 2016)

Жень! Да не злой я ,а за правду!))... Ну сами посудите господа хорошие, как форум не откроешь для того что б почитать об чем нить таком...а тут тебе в сотый раз на обозрение выкладывают "Бревно" и просят оценки! Скажешь на помойку,будешь врагом,а более и сказать то не чего... Может действительно Вам открыть рубрику ," оценка инструмента",ну как с обьявами о продаже... А то получается идиотизм, объявления о продаже теперь отдельно засекречены,но зато их с лихвой заменили объявления о оценке!Подумайте над моим предложением уважаемые мои...А если Ни чего не придумаете,то я предупреждаю,что тоже буду начинать терррроризирровать форум, и  спрашивать оценки моих инструментов,т.к мне уже невозможного мало... И  начну я пожалуй, с коллекции партии в 12 инструментов Скандаллии,которую Вы сможете созерцать на Авито,после 12 марта. Ну как то так вот для начала))...


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Мар 2016)

zet10 писал:


> ... Ну сами посудите господа хорошие, как форум не откроешь для того что б почитать об чем нить таком...а тут тебе в сотый раз...


Правда. Всё святая правда. Точка зрения профессионала и не может быть иной.
Однако мир состоит не только  из одних профессионалов. Удивлю: он на 99%  состоит из НЕпрофессионалов. 
Одному общение с вечной музыкой видится в свете софитов, где он в пинджаке на сцене с инструментом за стотыщ мильёнов.
А другому- взять баян Алатырской лыжной фабрики за накопленные 750 рублей, и порадовать свою бабушку частушками. Кто из них ближе к великому и вечному? И кто вправе это решать?
Зашёл сто раз в темы об оценке рухляди... Зачем? Это мазохизм такой?


----------



## zet10 (8 Мар 2016)

Согласен с Вами. Но не во всем..."Зашел сто раз в темы об оценке рухляди...Зачем?Это мазохизм такой?"... Мне эта Ваша фраза навеяла телевидение, когда крутят по всем каналам отстой и народу говорят,ну не нравится не смотри.Ну а по поводу оценки инструментов,мне кажется она на форуме слишком примитивна.Авторы топиков " одноразовые",т.е спросят по поводу своего инструмента цену и более их ни чего  не интерисует...Хотя конечно,может для поддержания интересов к форуму,это и нужно?... Не знаю...остаюсь при своей мысли, хотя конечно Ваша мысля тоже очень здравая и я ее поддерживаю уважаемый КузалОглы.


----------



## tobol (9 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (08.03.2016, 09:36) писал:


> А другому- взять баян Алатырской лыжной фабрики за накопленные 750 рублей, и порадовать свою бабушку частушками.


Тут как раз случай, когда zhandos7 не желает взять баян и порадовать бабушку, а желает продать баян, да ещё видимо подороже. Я бы на его месте повесил объявление "Отдам бесплатно в хорошие руки".


----------

